# ccf or mlv



## fatboyracing (Oct 8, 2008)

I am getting ready to start sound deading my honda crv
I have more then enough dynamat extreme here allready but with buying all my equipment I am low on cash I can afford to do ccf or mlv but not both 

should I just do the ccf or the mlv or do I need to do ccf in on area and mlv in another?


----------



## 87regal (Apr 15, 2009)

The CCF is used to decouple(like an air barrier) the MLV from the panel,and the MLV is used to block the sound out..they go hand in hand. Also, the MLV is not very effective if it doesn't cover the whole panel, or has holes in it. I just got done doing a dodge ram with CLD, CCF, and MLV, what a pain in the ass!. If the car doesn't have a lot of road noise I would try doing just the dynamat and sealing the inner door skin if you have speakers in it. Although the sounddeadenershowdown site no longer has the review, there is still some good info worth checking out.


----------



## fatboyracing (Oct 8, 2008)

I do have some road noise 

So in that case I would be best with the mlv right?


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Can you afford luxury liner pro? It's MLV with ccf already attached. You'd have to crunch the numbers to see if it would be cost effective, compared to what you were going to use.


----------



## eeclipse16 (Jan 16, 2011)

I just bought 36 sq ft of luxury liner pro last night on there sale and it was $135 shipped. Expect to pay about $180 for the same amount shipped. The shipping adds about $25 to the price because its so heavy. Roughly 41lbs for 36 sq ft.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

fatboyracing said:


> I do have some road noise
> 
> So in that case I would be best with the mlv right?


You don't understand what is being said...you NEED both for it to work properly. You need the MLV to be decoupled from the car which is what the CCF is for. You WILL NOT stop road noise with CLD or CCF. If literally can afford both (or wait a bit longer until you can afford both), go with the CCF. At least you can use it between panels that rattle, but you shouldn't need much for that and there is no sense in "painting" your car with it in hopes for a quieter ride (it's not gonna happen).

So, either be patient and save up for both to block noise or just get a small amount of CCF to put between rattling panels. Anything else and you're wasting money.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Unless you enjoy stripping your interior multiple times, you may want to wait till you can afford it all.

Ccf is great for stopping panel to panel vibration, but stops little sound. Like mentioned earlier, that's what you gain from the MLV.

If stopping road noise is the issue, you'll need MLV, but it won't work as well without being decoupled from the panel by the ccf.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

jcollin76 said:


> Unless you enjoy stripping your interior multiple times, you may want to wait till you can afford it all.
> 
> Ccf is great for stopping panel to panel vibration, but stops little sound. Like mentioned earlier, that's what you gain from the MLV.
> 
> If stopping road noise is the issue, you'll need MLV, *but it won't work as well with being decoupled from the panel by the ccf*.


It can also create noises of it's own without a decoupler between it.

I've never tried this before (because I've always saved and done MLV/CCF properly), but you could possibly try picking up some felt or something from a fabric store. Places like Joann's put 40-50% off coupons in the paper and you could probably score that cheaper so you can still have a decoupler. No idea how well it will work, but it's something.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

pionkej said:


> It can also create noises of it's own without a decoupler between it.
> 
> I've never tried this before (because I've always saved and done MLV/CCF properly), but you could possibly try picking up some felt or something from a fabric store. Places like Joann's put 40-50% off coupons in the paper and you could probably score that cheaper so you can still have a decoupler. No idea how well it will work, but it's something.


Edited my post, sorry that's what I ment to say. Lol 
Yes the MLV needs to be decoupled from the panel with ccf. Otherwise the noise/vibration is just transferred to the MLV.


----------



## fatboyracing (Oct 8, 2008)

Well then I will do one part right for now
I guess the doors and skip the floor


----------



## 87regal (Apr 15, 2009)

fatboyracing said:


> Well then I will do one part right for now
> I guess the doors and skip the floor


Start with where ever you feel the road noise is entering....if you do just the doors hopefully you have a little bit left to do the kick area, where the floor meets the firewall. Try to get the luxury liner pro, otherwise you will have to glue the 2 products together.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

I am running MLV that was attached to CCF. I filled the hollow areas of my car with a 2 part expanding foam (not the can stuff) and it is a-m-a-zingly quiet.


----------



## rajstp (Nov 11, 2015)

fatboyracing said:


> I am getting ready to start sound deading my honda crv
> I have more then enough dynamat extreme here allready but with buying all my equipment I am low on cash I can afford to do ccf or mlv but not both
> 
> should I just do the ccf or the mlv or do I need to do ccf in on area and mlv in another?


Hi, if you are in Low on cash, you can go for StP Soundproofing. StP materials are very good quality, Low cost and very Efficient sound proofing. You can find this material in most of the countries. It is very popular in Europe, Russia, Singapore and some other Asian countries. So, I suggest you try with StP.

If you need further clarrification, you may contact managers of StP company.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

fatboyracing said:


> Well then I will do one part right for now
> I guess the doors and skip the floor


That's the way to go. Treat what you can properly and come back later for the rest. Minimize disassembly/assembly cycles.


----------

